# Hello from NW England



## kellanx (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello everybody.
I've been reading this forum almost daily for the past few weeks after deciding to switch from pet hamsters to pet mice. The information i've read here has been very useful in helping me make my decision so a big thank you to you all!

I'm delurking today in the hope that somebody here can help me out with exactly what i'm looking for with my mice. Although i'm not looking for anything 'special' or 'rare' i might aswel be looking for purple ones with green spots because i've tried as many different places as i can and i'm yet to find the colours i really want. I think i'm being my usual fussy self again 

At some point today i'll be posting in the 'wanted/for sale' section of the board with my wish list. I'm not looking to breed so the only boxes i really need ticking are the colours and the distance (liverpool/cheshire). If anybody thinks they may be able to help then please have a look in my thread.

Em.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Can't help you out because i'm all the way in the south, but welcome! 
By the way, what colours are you looking for?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Welcome

I can do deliveries to Liverpool, so depending on varieties, i may be able to help you out!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome! 

I will go take a look at what varieties you're after - there's a train heading south from Scotland at the end of the month and I could send something your way if I have what you're after!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome from Massachusetts, USA!

The British folks on here have stunning mice and I'm sure they'll be able to help you find just what you're looking for. 

I think you are quite wise to switch from hamsters - although they are cute and all, I find mice to be much more interactive and entertaining. Not to mention all the varieties!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------

